# My brave little girl!



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

This is an example of Astrid coming to say Hi to me, like she does every day now. My little wild girl finally decided to give me a chance.  Sorry for the poor cell phone quality.

The mean, possessive boys chase her off, but she keeps coming back.



























































































And, another obnoxious possessive boy...


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg this is so cute 
She even looks really happy!
Solaire looks like such a mush


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's so sweet, you can definitely tell from the photos that she's shy but curious at the same time. Maybe she'll get brave enough to be the centre of attention and Solaire will have to learn to share with her.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is wonderful!! Oh, and I know all about mean, possessive tiel boys...


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

aww they are so sweet!! are they nice about sharing their mommy with each other?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats so cute! You must be so proud of Astrid.

Solaire...you're a sook. LOL!  very sweet.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

She looks very curious  congratulations! It is lovely when a bird comes around and decides to trust you


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I think she is just the sweetest thing. And Solaire, too! Normally he is such a passive, good natured mush of a bird. Minds his own business, and often gets bullied by Moon. But I guess his spot on my shoulder is the one thing he gets bratty about. He's too sweet to actually nip me, so he just frantically taps me (gently) with his beak hoping I'll get rid of the intruder. :lol:


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

That pretty little face, she is adorable! Obviously she wants to participate but not sure yet about the safest way 
I am always amazed at how beautiful she is, that first pic is just so touching, looking at you like that! She looks like an angel, and she has eyebrows!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Love and patience pays off! All your tiels are beautiful, but she's always been my favourite


----------



## Kellianne (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh wow, your Tiels are gorgeous - what mutation is the white one? Solaire? I've never quite seen one like him. Is he a white face yellow cheek pied? I know white cheek generally cancels out any yellow/orange, though. I'd love to know what he is~
Anyway, beautiful birds! Hope to see more pictures of them~


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

bobobubu said:


> That pretty little face, she is adorable! Obviously she wants to participate but not sure yet about the safest way
> I am always amazed at how beautiful she is, that first pic is just so touching, looking at you like that! She looks like an angel, and she has eyebrows!


That's exactly it, haha. Poor thing. But she's figuring it out, and having fun, I can tell. She does kind of look like she has eyebrows too! lol.



Tequilagirl said:


> Love and patience pays off! All your tiels are beautiful, but she's always been my favourite


I have a real soft spot for her too, because of her past and also because I believe she's the smartest of the bunch. She is always studying everything around her. Astrid is proof that the "mutual agreement" taming method mentioned on this site works! Letting her be flighted and come to me on her own time really gave her confidence.



Kellianne said:


> Oh wow, your Tiels are gorgeous - what mutation is the white one? Solaire? I've never quite seen one like him. Is he a white face yellow cheek pied? I know white cheek generally cancels out any yellow/orange, though. I'd love to know what he is~
> Anyway, beautiful birds! Hope to see more pictures of them~


Thank you! Solaire is a pastel face pied. I have a photo thread with more pics of my birds in the 52 weeks section. It needs to be updated though.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

She's beautiful. Love her coloring.


----------

